# Solved: Windows cannot start the Windows Firewall/ICS service



## bryce81085

im kind of new at trying to figure things out like this but i am some what formilar with computers but this is what i get: 
When I go to the "Wireless Network Connection 2" Properties, and click on the "Advanced" tab then click on Windows Firewall "Settings" button, I get a message that says: "Windows Firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service?" I click "Yes." Then I get a message that "Windows cannot start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Services (ICS) service." I tried doing the Network Setup Wizard, and everything appears fine then. 

i dont really have any clue if i can be fixed but im hoping that someone can help me please!!!


----------



## surveyranger

goto 'administrative tools' in the control panel. click 'services', then scroll down to 'Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)'. what does it say to the right of it?
now double-click it. a window should pop up with different tabs. if you are not sure what the settings are, then don't change any and ask first. it should say it's startup type= automatic and service type=started. also, look under the dependencies tab for the dependent services and make sure they're started as well. also, under the recovery tab, change the failure options to 'restart the service'

hope that helps ya


----------



## Paladin-X

Try this:

Start => Run => Type *netsh winsock reset* then click ok. Restart your computer then check windows firewall again.


----------



## bryce81085

to surveyranger
well everything worked all the way to start up type and then the second one did not read start it read stopped, so i click start and it didnt work but heres what it gave me. "could not start the windows firewall/internet connection sharing (ICS) service on local computer. error 10047: an address incompatible with the requested protocol was used."


----------



## bryce81085

to paladin-x
urs worked thanks a lot ive had this problem for some time now thanks


----------



## surveyranger

good to hear ya got it solved.


----------



## Salvor

Paladin..you are a genius..it worked for me too...after I spent 4 hours with DellTech Support...


----------



## Phoenix2312

I have tried all of the suggestions listed but still cannot get the windows firewall either to work or disable...

Basicly, The firewall does not appear to be active but is trying and as a result is blocking some of my programs form accessing... Mainly my MMORPG's.

I keep getting the message "Windows Cannot start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) Service"

I have no other firewalls installed at this time... I hav heard you can delete a registry entry to force a reconfiguration... Any help?


----------



## Phoenix2312

I forgot one thing...

Following the advice here, I had this error code when I tried to start the firewall... "Error Code: 1058"

Does this give anyone any clues as to what I can do to solve the problem?


----------



## lbrannan

I tried all suggestions but am still getting the same error. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bnonit

After being bothered for 6 hours with this problem I kept trying. And this is what I came out with first I tried following the direction posted here:

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/sharedaccess.htm .

This of course still landed me with a new error message this time for MRPAPI.dll. So I downloaded a new DLL from here:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mprapi .

After placing that DLL into the system32 folder I reran the command:

Start > Run > CMD /K NETSH FIREWALL RESET .

After doing so this time the system displayed a message for me to insert my "Windows XP Service Pack 2" cdrom (no problem since I had it readily available). After the cdrom had loaded I pressed ok on the message, and shortly after the command prompt read "OK" and the proccess was complete. I was then able to succesfully start Windows Firewall.


----------



## recliner

bnonit said:


> After being bothered for 6 hours with this problem I kept trying. And this is what I came out with first I tried following the direction posted here:
> 
> http://windowsxp.mvps.org/sharedaccess.htm .
> 
> This of course still landed me with a new error message this time for MRPAPI.dll. So I downloaded a new DLL from here:
> 
> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mprapi .
> 
> After placing that DLL into the system32 folder I reran the command:
> 
> Start > Run > CMD /K NETSH FIREWALL RESET .
> 
> After doing so this time the system displayed a message for me to insert my "Windows XP Service Pack 2" cdrom (no problem since I had it readily available). After the cdrom had loaded I pressed ok on the message, and shortly after the command prompt read "OK" and the proccess was complete. I was then able to succesfully start Windows Firewall.


yep, I have the same trouble, I will follow what you did and see what happens. I will let you know. thanks terp


----------



## recliner

well I tried everything, even reinstalled SP2, still can't open firewall. I will try a clean install and see if that works. Will let you know what happens. thanks terp


----------



## JohnWill

If a clean install doesn't do it, that's a real problem!


----------



## recliner

JohnWill said:


> If a clean install doesn't do it, that's a real problem!


I keep getting error 2001 invalid driver when I go into services to start. I can't find any drivers for this, you happen to know where I can get driver? thanks terp

In safe mode I get error 1068 dependency service failed to start. any ideas? May go for clean install Wed.


----------



## JohnWill

Look in the event log and see what service failed to start in safe mode.


----------



## recliner

JohnWill said:


> Look in the event log and see what service failed to start in safe mode.


John I don't understand or even know where the event log would be. I would like to know. thanks terp


----------



## nemezis999

Guys I have the same problem but I did it myself. So my svchost-netsvcs was getting a lot of cpu usage and when i was running games the sound (which is in the sme key) bugged(excuse my eng) and so i went to the key but didn,t knew what was the service that was getting so much cpu. I started to remove the services one by one to see which was that. Of course I saved the removed servc somwhere else. But one time i removed some services which wrere started whit I and a didnt saved them becuse the computer restarted itself. I didnt care because i thouthg thy wrerent important. I foun the svc i needed and everithing was fine untill I get the same problem as you. I know that it is one of the services i didnt saved but i cant find whats the name of it I tried ics,icsvsc,issvc but it is not working, so if someone of you who is whit working wih firewall coud go to start>run>regedit>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost>netsvcs open it and please tell me the names of the servc whit I.


----------



## JohnWill

Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Event Viewer. Check all the logs around the time period.


----------

